# Reset/restore screen resolution in Windows 98



## Niara TI (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi, I've been helping a guy who is disabled with his computer. Because of his difficulty seeing, he asked me to set the display so the fonts and other display features could be very large. I did as he asked, and now he is not happy with the results and wants it changed back to something smaller.

Problem is, things are now sooo large, that when I pull up the settings window and select "appearances", the windows box that comes up is so large, I can't access the lower part of it by dragging the window up as far as possible, or reducing the system tray at the bottom enough to access the screen resolution controls. The screen is not big enough to get down to access the screen resolution settings. I've thought of trying to find an extra large monitor and hook it up to his computer to see if this allows me to access below where I need to, but I have no idea where to locate one I can borrow.

Is there another way I can fix this? Such as the "run" feature from the start menu with "misconfig" to restore all the default display settings? Or anything else?!

Grateful thanks for your help.

Niara TI


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

How about trying in Safe Mode?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You can also try to restore the registry to a previous date:

From a powered Off state, turn On your computer and hold down the Ctrl key until you get to the Windows Setup Menu. Select Command Prompt Only. At the prompt type the following:

Scanreg /Restore


Press Enter. Select the earliest date listed and press Enter. Upon completion, restart the computer

Best of luck!


----------



## Niara TI (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi... first, thanks to JSntgRvr for the tips. I'll let you know how they turn out when I get back to helping my friend in the next couple of days.

To the person or persons who sent me private posts, I have not been able to access them because I'm a new member here. If you are posting advice on this problem, could you post it to the thread so I can see it?

Thanks to all. I think I'm going to like being a member here!

Niara


----------



## Niara TI (Aug 10, 2004)

Screen Resolution Problem Solved!

What I ended up doing to reset the screen resolution was going to: Settings, Properties, Settings tab, tab key once to "Colors", tab key again to "Screen" then used the left arrow key to set the resolution smaller and hit Enter/Return. Now the screen displays properly again and I can once again work with my disabled friend's computer to help him out when needed.

Many Blessings,
Niara TI


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

If ever this happens to you again,

Right click on the Titlebar for the Window and select Move. The whole window can then be moved with the cursor keys or mouse.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

That process was posted in another thread. Was this related?


----------



## Niara TI (Aug 10, 2004)

Thank you Dave, I'll save that info in my "Tech Notes" for the future!

Blessings,
Niara :up:


----------



## Niara TI (Aug 10, 2004)

To JSntRvr,

Yes, I remember you too. I was able to solve the problem and posted how it worked out this morning. I really appreciate everyone who offered suggestions!

Thank you,
Niara


----------

